# C#: Wie kann ich Audiodateien wiedergeben?



## J07D14MOND3 (7. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

habe vor nicht allzu langer Zeit mit C# angefangen und wollte jetzt eine Art Media Player machen.
Leider habe ich keinen Schimmer wie ich Audiodateien wiedergeben kann. 
Hat vl. irgendwer eine möglichst einfach Lösung für mich parat?


Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Hiiims (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaube, das ist geau das richtige für dich: 
http://www.mycsharp.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=6428&hilight=musik+abspielen

aber wenn du einfach nur Wav-Dateien weidergeben willst geht das mit:
...
using System.Media;
...
string soundloacation = "piep.wav";
SoundPlayer soundplayer = new SoundPlayer(soundloacation) ;
soundplayer.Play();


----------



## J07D14MOND3 (7. Dezember 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Das mit dem WAV t einwandfrei, aber das mit mp3 krieg ich immernoch nicht auf die Reihe...

Wäre sehr dankbar wenn jemand mal ein paar Zeilen für mich schreiben könnte(kleines bsp wie man sowas angeht)!


----------



## J07D14MOND3 (10. Dezember 2007)

Bitte kann mir jemand ein Beispiel geben, wie man Mp3 Wiedergeben kann!
Wie gesagt, ich habe kaum Erfahrung mit C#, wäre also sehr dankbar.

Die Seite hilft mir kaum weiter, so wie es beschrieben ist funktioniert es einfach nicht.

Danke!


----------

